#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-08
<ahf> k
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-09
<xmagixx> ?spørgsmål jeg skal apply en fix til alsa-utils men kan ikk finde filen, den burde ligge /etc/init.d/alsa-utils - en fix der gør at jeg få lyd i andre OS https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/352732. men filen er der ikk og kan ikk finde den andre steder
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 352732 in alsa-utils "Sound muted after boot" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Ubuntubruger8> God aften
<Ubuntubruger8> Mangler lidt hjaelp til ny bruger af ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger8> ?sporgsmaal
<Kvik-Sverige> Skal se hvad jeg kan gøre
<Ubuntubruger8> takker. Jeg har lige opdateret ubuntu i eftermiddags. Men har nu problemer med at starte op.
<Ubuntubruger8> Den kommer til startskarem hvur der staar ubuntu. og kommer ikke vidre
<Kvik-Sverige> hvad skriver den
<Ubuntubruger8> den skriver ikke noget. blot ubuntu
<Kvik-Sverige> hvad grafik kort har du
<Ubuntubruger8> hmmm. Det er en lidt aldre laptop. 2 sek
<Kvik-Sverige> kan du ikke starte den med en gammel kerne version
<Ubuntubruger8> Ved faktisk ikke hvilket kort. Men kan se det er et gforce CUDA
<Kvik-Sverige> hvad version af ubuntu kære du
<Ubuntubruger8> Se det er der jeg kommer til kort. Saa laenge har jeg ikke brugt ubuntu
<Kvik-Sverige> kan du få en terminal frem og skrive lspci så kan du se grafik kortet
<Ubuntubruger8> Jammen kan se den har opgraderet til 11.04
<Kvik-Sverige> kan du starte liveCD'en med 11.04 virker det?
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg har paa usb 10
<Ubuntubruger8> ikke 11.04
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg kore lige nu test version fra usb.
<Ubuntubruger8> GeForce G 103M
<Kvik-Sverige> der har været en del problemer med 11.04, den ene maskine jeg har der køre ubuntu køre 10.04
<Ubuntubruger8> kan jeg nedgradere igen
<Kvik-Sverige> evt hente 11.04 ned og prøve og køre den fra usb'en
<Ubuntubruger8> for har med vilje ikke opdateret til 11.04
<Kvik-Sverige> du skal installer det om
<Ubuntubruger8> hvad med data p[ hard d?
<Kvik-Sverige> men ellers prøv og hente 11.04, for det kan også bare være en clean instll der skal til
<Kvik-Sverige> jeg det sletter du, kan du ikke ligge det på en anden
<Ubuntubruger8> Kan ikke komme ind til det.
<Kvik-Sverige> Jeg har alt mit data på en USB disk
<Ubuntubruger8> Det jeg taenker er billeder osv
<Kvik-Sverige> jo prøv og start din usb pen med ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger8> altsaa hente 11.04?
<Kvik-Sverige> du skal ikke installer det, bare starte den så bør du kunne se dine ting
<Kvik-Sverige> nej bare 10.04 eller 10.10 ved ikke hvad ud har på pen
<Ubuntubruger8> Det er det jeg har nu. Og kan ikke lige se dem nogle steder.
<Kvik-Sverige> åben fil håntering
<Ubuntubruger8> Fil haantering? via terminal
<Kvik-Sverige> åben den der hedder computer
<Kvik-Sverige> nautilus
<Ubuntubruger8> nautilus? Kan jeg ikke se nogle steder
<Kvik-Sverige> du har steder i toppen?
<Ubuntubruger8> hep
<Kvik-Sverige> der bør du kunne se din desk
<Kvik-Sverige> disk
<Ubuntubruger8> ja.
<Kvik-Sverige> åben
<Kvik-Sverige> du åbner du hjem
<Ubuntubruger8> ja
<Kvik-Sverige> og dit bruger navn
<Ubuntubruger8> aarhhh.
<Kvik-Sverige> så har du alle dine ting der, hvis ikke du har gemt dem andre steder
<Ubuntubruger8> 10000000 gange tak.,  Saa vil jeg lige gemme og geninstalere
<Kvik-Sverige> det var så lidt
<Ubuntubruger8> Nej det var faktisk rigtig meget. Ha en fantastisk aften
<Kvik-Sverige> du kan evt prøve 11.04 hvis du vil
<Kvik-Sverige> du har jo backup nu
<Ubuntubruger8> tjoo.. Men kan bare se der er mange der har problemer med den
<Kvik-Sverige> joo, men mange kan ikke li gnome 3 i fedora men den kan jeg godt lidt :)
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg vil da se paa det. men igen mange tak for hjaelpen. god aften
<Kvik-Sverige> så længe du har backup er det jo ikke noget problem :)
<Ubuntubruger8> nope
<Kvik-Sverige> i kige måde og hyg dig med det det tar 1 time til 2 :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-10
<jarlen> Jeg har en ekstern harddisk uden selvstænding strømforsyning. Min stationære computer kan ikke finde harddisken når den sættes til via usb, kan det skyldes for lav strømstyrke i USB-udgangen til at drive harddisken, eller vil det normalt være en anden type fejl?
<soren> jarlen: Jeg tør ikke sige noget om, hvad der er "typisk", men jeg har set præcis samme problem før.
<soren> jarlen: Jeg løste det ved at bruge et kabel, der kunne tage strøm fra to USB-porte.
<jarlen> det lyder smart :)
<soren> Hvor hulen fik jeg det kabel fra....
<soren> Det kan jeg ikke huske :(
<jarlen> Brinck Elektronik håber jeg, det vil gøre det lettere for mig :P
<jarlen> Jeg skal derned og finde en converter til mit lydstik anyway
<ole_oz7t> god aften alle samen
<ole_oz7t> sammen
<ole_oz7t> er der en eller anden der kan fortælle mig hvorfor xchat ikke mere virker på min xp der skal åbenbart betales for den
<ole_oz7t> hvor fjerner man de 30 dage i regedit ?
<mchro> ole_oz7t: arh, det lyder ikke rigtigt - xchat er open source/free
<mchro> åhh undskyld
 * mchro læser lige op på det
<ole_oz7t> mchro,  ja det mener jeg også men den siger de 30 dage er udløbet på min xp
<ole_oz7t> mchro,  jeg kan nu køre som chat efter et privat besøg som jeg ikke må nævne her, men ved filetransfer kommer meddelsen stadig
<ole_oz7t> mchro,  jeg har en ubuntu stående ude på min terasse og der er INGEN PROBLEMER
<mchro> ole_oz7t: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XChat#Shareware_controversy
<ole_oz7t> mchro,  ok jeg kikker lige
<mchro> ole_oz7t: ellers er der http://www.silverex.org/download/
<mchro> du kunne jo også bare bruge den på ubuntu, så var der ingen problemer :-)
<ole_oz7t> mchro, As of August 23, 2004, official Windows build of XChat has become shareware, and must be purchased after a 30-day trial period. Previous (freeware) builds for Windows have been removed from the official site.[5]
<ole_oz7t> [edit]
<ole_oz7t> mchro,  ja der står noget som jeg ikke vidste
<ole_oz7t> mchro,  ja men problemet er at INGEN af mine venner kan finde ud af at skifte til Ubuntu  æv
<ole_oz7t> mchro,  jeg kører NÆSTEN udelukkende ubuntu, men der er ganske få programmer jeg ikke kan få til at køre
<ole_oz7t> mit webcam   http://212.242.163.129:8080     Kan kun køre på windows
<ole_oz7t> mchro,  kan du se haven ?
<mchro> ja
<ole_oz7t> mchro,  det har jeg forsøgt at finde på ubuntu men det er ikke muligt
<ole_oz7t> mchro,  der skulle kunne ses levende billeder
<ole_oz7t> mchro,   kan du programmere i c og gcc ?
<mchro> brb, madtid
<ole_oz7t> mchro,  velbekomme
<ole_oz6oh> Gode hjælpere her nu kører min xchat i windows
<ole_oz6oh> alle. Så skal jeg lige finde et offer der kan hjælpe mig med grafikprogrammering i Ubuntu 10.10
<ole_oz7t> hjælp søges til et førstegangs  grafikprogram   så simpelt som muligt i c eller c++ til linux
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: hvad mener du med grafikprogram? Hvis du vil tegne noget grafik (fx til et spil eller lign) saa er libsdl meget simpelt at komme igang med, syntes jeg
<ole_oz7t> dmp ok men det er selve starten jeg mangler hjælp til. Som sagt jeg er 75
<ole_oz7t> dmp jeg faldt for et stykke tid siden over et hello world der var lavet i grafik men det er blevet fjernet igen på nettet
<ole_oz7t> dmp programmet var rimelig småt og til at overskue men jeg glemte at tage et kopi
<ole_oz7t> dmp jeeg kikker lige på det du nævner
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: Det er et library som har nogle aar paa bagen og er ganske robust. Bagmanden bag libsdl blev senere hyret af blizzard og var med til at udvikle World of Warcraft med b.la libsdl
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: denne tutorial er maaske ogsaa vaerd at se paa; http://lazyfoo.net/SDL_tutorials/index.php
<ole_oz7t> dmp ok jeg må kikke lidt mere på det. Jeg er kommet så langt at jeg nu kan portprogrammere mine amatørradioer, men kun i tekstmode og dem ville jeg gerne lave lidt mere fancy med grafik
<ole_oz7t> dmp jeg har gemt det og kikker
<ole_oz7t> dmp du må lige gøre dig klart at som 75 årig tænker man ikke så hurtigt
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: aaah. Saa du vil have knapper og den slags?
<ole_oz7t> dmp kan dog fortælle dig at jeg er den eneste radioamtør i danmark der kører med et program der hedder svxlink
<ole_oz7t> dmp http://www.svxlink.de
<ole_oz7t> dmp  jeps
<ole_oz7t> dmp det program er kun til tekstmode
<ole_oz7t> dmp men det kører forrygende godt
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: fedt :)
<ole_oz7t> dmp ja det synes jeg osse selv hi hi
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: men saa er det nok mere gtk, wxwidgets, qt du skal se paa.
<ole_oz7t> dmp det er en hjemmeside jeg har lavet sammen med en tysk radioamatør
<ole_oz7t> dmp ja jeg er åben for det hele men kunne tænke mig at se nogle små brugbare programmer
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: Noget i stil med denne?  http://developer.gnome.org/gtk-tutorial/2.90/c39.html#SEC-HELLOWORLD
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: eller denne, hvis du bruger qt; http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.3/tutorial-t1.html
<ole_oz7t> dmp brainstorm havde en idea #14431 men den blev desværre fjernet inden jeg fik hentet sourcen
<ole_oz7t> dmp kikker lige
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: Det har sikekrt vaeret gtk baseret eksempel
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: denne idea? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/14431
<ole_oz7t> dmp korrekt men jeg katte finde gtk/gtk.h  nogen steder, men det er sådan noget jeg ville give mig i kast med
<ole_oz7t> dmp jeps men den findes ikke mere
<ole_oz7t> dmp du er på rette spor
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: jeg kan sagents se den
<ole_oz7t> dmp ja se den men hvor finder jeg gtk/gtk.h   har søgt overalt
<ole_oz7t> dmp du må meget gerne sende mig den på olehasselbalch@gmail,com
<ole_oz7t> dmp kommaet skal være et punktum  exuse
<ole_oz7t> dmp kan se du hedder dennis
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: har du installeret libgtk2.0-dev pakken? Den indeholder gtk/gtk.h
<ole_oz7t> dmp bor vi i nærheden af hinanden? jeg bor i ballerup
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: Noerrebro
<ole_oz7t> dmp det kan jeg ikke lige huske men har da noteret mig det. mener jeg har gjort det men søgte så efter gtk/gtk.h og fik ikke compileret det
<ole_oz7t> dmp kan du køre skype   jeg hedder olebole1252 der
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: jeg har ikke skype, desvaerre
<ole_oz7t> dmp æv
<ole_oz7t> dmp den findes også som en linuxudgave
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: men hvis jeg var dig, ville jeg tage sourcekoden fra http://developer.gnome.org/gtk-tutorial/stable/c39.html#SEC-HELLOWORLD og saa se om du ikke compile den, som der staar oeverst paa http://developer.gnome.org/gtk-tutorial/stable/x111.html
<ole_oz7t> dmp har indtil nu ikke haft held med det. skyldes sikkert en 40 fejl fra min side= alderen hi hi
<ole_oz7t> dmp man skal lære indtil uendelighed
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: jeg proever lige selv og ser om det virker her :)
<ole_oz7t> dmp ok jeg er spændt og tak for din tålmodighed
<ole_oz7t> dmp der er sikkert ret mange års forskel mellem os
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: det virkede fint :)
<ole_oz7t> dmp så må jeg forsøge igen
<ole_oz7t> dmp jeg slutter lige her og forsøger igen
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: 39 aar fra eller til, hvem taeller :)
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: okay :)
<ole_oz7t> dmp det gør VI
<ole_oz7t> dmp gcc -Wall -g helloworld.c -o helloworld `pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0` \
<ole_oz7t> `pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0`
<ole_oz7t> dmp skal jeg have alt dette på ?
<ole_oz7t> dmp jeg får compilerfejl men det er nok fejl 40 hi hi
<ole_oz7t> dmp den der libgtk2-dev hvordan henter jeg den i min terminal. måske ligger fejlen der
<ole_oz7t> dmp hvis du får tid må du meget gerne sende mig et par kvikke bemærkninger på min emaikl adr  olehasselbalch@gmail.com
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: ja, det hele skal bruges
<ole_oz7t> dmp det er HELT sikkert mig der endnu ikke ved nok
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: du kan installerer den ved at skrive; aptitude install libgtk2-dev
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: evt med sudo foran kommandoen, saa du bliver root
<ole_oz7t> dmp gør det lige monento
<ole_oz7t> dmp ok
<ole_oz7t> dmp svaret er        kunne ikke finde nogen pakke  aptitude install libgtk2-dev           selvom jeg skrev sudo foran
<ole_oz7t> dmp  jeg må nok lige arbejde lidt mere omkring den fejl
<ole_oz7t> dmp du ved  al begyndelse er svær
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: 2sek, det kan godt vaere at jeg har skrevet forkert navn saa
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: pakken hedder; libgtk2.0-dev
<ole_oz7t> dmp  ok min mor sagde altid: Det er Umenneskeligt at fejle hi hi
<ole_oz7t> dmp ok forsøger igen
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: Jep, og de fleste opgiver, fordi det er svaert :)
<ole_oz7t> dmp  til alt held hører jeg ikke til de FLESTE
<[dmp]> :)
<ole_oz7t> dmp E: Kunne ikke låse katalog med lister ... er du root?  den forstår jeg  ikke. jeg starter jo med sudo
<ole_oz7t> dmp det sikker her det halter for mig da jeg ikke ved nok endnu
<ole_oz7t> dmp men nu har jeg da lidt natlig tidsfordriv indtil det virker
<ole_oz7t> dmp og sikkert er det: det ER svært
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: Den kan skrive den fejl, hvis du har en anden aptitude koerende, eller software center eller lign
<ole_oz7t> dmp jeg har helloworld.c liggende på skrivebordet . Jeg smutter lige igen og forsøger
<ole_oz7t> dmp  har du teamviewer ??
<ole_oz7t> dmp så kunne du jo selv vise mig det, men det kan da vente hvis du har andre gøremål
<ole_oz7t> dmp vnc kan måske også bruges
<ole_oz7t> dmp min ip er 212.242.163.129
<ole_oz7t> dmp men jeg kender teamviewer bedst
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: jeg har ikke brugt teamviewer, og vnc en enkelt gang :)
<ole_oz7t> dmp jeg HAR teamviwer installeret her på denne maskine
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: jeg henter teamviewer saa
<ole_oz7t> dmp meget venligt af dig
<ole_oz7t> dmp 308653075                 5954
<ole_oz7t> dmp du skal hente den gratis version
<ole_oz7t> dmp så er du her
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: :)
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: Ja, mener jeg :)
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: skal jeg proeve at compile, eller goer du det?
<ole_oz6oh> dmp er du her
<[dmp]> ole_oz6oh: ja
<[dmp]> ole_oz6oh: tada.. Nu har du en fungerende hello world :)
<ole_oz7t> dmp hurraaaaaaaaaa
<ole_oz7t> dmp meget meget fint nu kikker jeg lige bagud i terminalen
<ole_oz7t> dmp det er nu ganske smart med den fjernstyring
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: Der var 2 problemer; i din helloworld.c, var der kommet lidt for meget teksten med (som ikke var c kode)
<ole_oz7t> dmp ok det var jeg ikke klar over
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: og saa den gcc linje, der manglede den del med --libs i (som staar paa en anden linje paa how to compile siden)
<ole_oz7t> dmp ok så er det UMENNESKELIGT at fejle  tak for det
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: Det var da saa lidt :)
<ole_oz7t> dmp for mig MEGET
<ole_oz7t> dmp lukker du teamviwer eller skal jeg
<ole_oz7t> dmp som vi dog kan
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: Nu kan du da proeve at lege med gtk. Alt efter hvor meget gui du skal bruge (og krav), saa kan det godt betale sig at bruge et program til at "tegne" gui'en, saa laver den koden for dig.. Det er lidt nemmere at flytte rundt paa en knap visuelt, end at skulle taste koordinaterne ind ..
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: Jep, saa fik jeg ogsaa proevet teamviewer
<ole_oz7t> dmp jeps og det er LIGE netop det jeg i min desværre høje alder vil lære
<ole_oz7t> dmp teamviwer er slet ikke så ringe endda
<ole_oz7t> dmp men jeg tror man kunne bruge vnc hvis min ubuntu er en server
<ole_oz7t> dmp men den står nede i min kælder og kører svxlink   http://www.svxlink.de
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: Det kan godt vaere.. Jeg bruger kun ssh normalt
<[dmp]> ah
<ole_oz7t> dmp det har den gjort i fire år uden et eneste nedbrud  selv med et lynnedslag der smeltede 5 meter af mit tykke antennekabel på min mast
<ole_oz7t> dmp jeg har en gittermast på 18 meter
<[dmp]> ole_oz7t: det kunne vaere vi skulle hoppe over i #ubuntu-dk-snak :)
<ole_oz7t> dmp
<ole_oz7t> ok
<kasperd> Er her nogen som ved hvilken pakke man skal installere for at få dansk stavekontrol i Firefox på 10.04? Jeg kan ikke finde pakken i Synaptic (men jeg aner heller ikke hvad jeg skal lede efter).
<kasperd> På 9.10 bliver dictionaries automatisk opdateret når firefox opdateres. Men ifølge "dpkg-query -S" tilhører filerne ikke nogen pakke. Hvordan kommer de så automatisk ind hver gang der installeres en firefox opdatering?
<ole_oz6oh> pix
<ole_oz6oh> pixiarvai,   det er winduesudgaven men med et andet navn
<pixiarvai> kasperd,  har du dansk sprog på selve ubuntu ?
<ole_oz6oh> pixiarvai,   jeg har to kaldesignaler
<kasperd> Jeg blev vist aldrig spurgt om hvilke sprog jeg ville installere under installationen.
<pixiarvai> prøv denne guide http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#14 .. punkt 5 er med FF
<kasperd> Er det noget man skal vælge i en konfigurationsfil, eller skal man installere en bestemt pakke?
<pixiarvai> yes... den danske pakke, som er beskrevet i guiden
<[dmp]> kasperd: jeg har bare installeret https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/dansk-ordbog/
<kasperd> Pakkerne er ved at blive installeret nu. Jeg er ikke interesseret i at have softwaren til at køre på dansk. Jeg vil bare have den danske stavekontrol.
<kasperd> Og jeg vil have mit system til at køre engelsk som default.
<pixiarvai> så er https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/dansk-ordbog/ vel hvad du skal bruge
<kasperd> Nej, jeg foretrækker at installere software gennem Ubuntu repositories, ikke gennem websites. System > Administration > Language Support var det rigtige svar. Tak til personen hvis navn jeg ikke kan læse fordi det er skrevet med gult på en hvid baggrund.
<kasperd> Rettelse, tak til pixavari, det var det link der besvarede mit spørgsmål.
<pixiarvai> FAQ er også rimelig god efterhånden
<kasperd> Nu mangler jeg bare at finde ud af om jeg kan disable javascript på nogle sider og enable det på andre.
<kasperd> Jeg har hørt om noscript, men den kunne apt-get ikke finde.
<[dmp]> kasperd: om du goer det via mozillas website, eller fra firefox er det samme :) noscript kan du finde samme sted som ordbogen
<pixiarvai> https://addons.mozilla.org/da/firefox/addon/noscript/
<pixiarvai> og det er ikke optimalt at bruge apt-get på add's til FF
<pixiarvai> i øvrigt et godt program
<kasperd> Jeg har fundet en del sider der siger; apt-get install mozilla-noscript
<kasperd> Men når jeg prøver den kommando får jeg fejlen:
<kasperd> E: Couldn't find package mozilla-noscript
<pixiarvai> jeg ville nu regne med at man skulle bruge wget og så en http
<pixiarvai> men jeg forstår ikke hvorfor du vil installere add's via terminalen, det er nemmere at gøre det igennem FF
<kasperd> Fordi jeg vil have installation og opdatering af software på computeren styret gennem det program der er beregnet til at gøre det.
<kasperd> At installere extensions gennem browseren er en workaround for når man ikke har root adgang.
<[dmp]> kasperd: Nej. Jeg er ikke interessert i de samme plugins som min kaereste bruger eksempelvis (og omvendt)
<[dmp]> kasperd: Saa jeg syntes det giver fint mening at add-ons ikke koerer via deb pakker.. Og firefox holder jo selv oeje med om de skal opdateres
<kasperd> At vælge hvilke plugins der er aktive kan gøres i den enkelte brugers konfiguration.
<kasperd> Om de så skal være aktive som default har jeg ingen holdning til.
<[dmp]> kasperd: Hvad kan du ikke lide ved at det gaar igennem firefox?
<kasperd> For det første vil jeg være sikker på at når apt fortæller mig at alt software på computeren er opdateret, så er det også sandt.
<kasperd> For det andet er risikoen for at der er bugs i check af om softwaren er autentisk dobbelt så stor når der er to forskellige programmer som hver for sig installerer software på computeren.
<kasperd> For det tredje vil jeg have at opdateringer installeres en gang for alle og ikke skal installeres en gang per bruger.
<[dmp]> Okay fair nok. Saadan har jeg det slet ikke :)
<Blfriis> Spørgsmål: jeg er kommet til at lege lidt med compiz settings manneger.. så alt er forsvundet fra skrivebordet også unity baren og topbjælken.. hvordan får jeg rettet det igen eller slå compiz fra
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-11
<Barnabas> prøver at få bumblebee til at virke på en lenovo w520, jeg har problemer med at få glx extensions til at virke på den langsommere intel gpu. hvad gør jeg forkert / hvad mangler jeg ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/663659/
<lars_t_h_> Barnabas, og den Intel GPU har hardware support for OpenGL ? Hvis nej, så er det derfor, for så er det nok framebuffer der bruges (jeg gætter)
<Barnabas> den har support for OpenGL
<lars_t_h_> Barnabas, prøv evt at installere den X server device driver der passer med grafikkortet
<lars_t_h_> og genstart
<Barnabas> den er jo sådan set installeret, den ligger som en std xorg driver
<lars_t_h_> det er nemt at i synaptic om den er installeret, kig evt i ubuntu community documentation for dit grafikkort, der kan være ekstra hints
<lars_t_h_> do. for glx
<lars_t_h_> Barnabas, ^
<lars_t_h_> *det er nemt at kontrollere i Synaptic ...
<Barnabas> så vidt jeg kan se loader den i915 driveren
<Barnabas> check her
<Barnabas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/663681/
<Barnabas> lars_t_h_, hvad er det præcis for en driver den detecterer som det øverste i sidste paste ?
<Barnabas> er det software framebuffer stuff
<lars_t_h_> Barnabas, lige et øjeblik - multitasker på et lidt stort antal IRC kanaler lige nu ...
<lars_t_h_> Barnabas, indtil videre kan du installere unity2d pakkerne så får du unity i 2D op at køre
<lars_t_h_> Barnabas, så vidt jeg kan se ser den at du har et nVidia kort
<Barnabas> så kan jeg jo lige så godt bruge legacy interfacet
<lars_t_h_> legacy?
<lars_t_h_> Unity2D er skrevet i Qt
<Barnabas> har ikke mod på at starte på mere config
<Barnabas> virker jo også uden, men det er pisse træls med så dårlig hw support
<lars_t_h_> nåeh du mener plain GNOME 2. Unity bruger også GNOME 2, men bare med sin egen UI
<Barnabas> og kun i GLX mode
<lars_t_h_> Barnabas, har du en xorg.config kan du flytte den over i en backup fil, og så genstarte
<lars_t_h_> *xorg.conf er det
<Barnabas> ingen xorg config fil
<lars_t_h_> ok, det er også standard
<Barnabas> ved jeg
<Barnabas> men jeg tror ikke standard virker med optimus gpu'er
<Barnabas> og jeg aner ikke hvad jeg skal putte i en xorg, for at få den til at virke med intel dimsen
<Barnabas> dertil kommer at nogle af display portene er sluttet til nvidia kortet og nogle til intel kortet ...
<Barnabas> sygt setup
<lars_t_h_> Barnabas, har du konsulteret Ubuntu Community Documentation?
<lars_t_h_> sådan som jeg skrev
<Barnabas> synes ikke jeg kan finde noget
<lars_t_h_> Barnabas, af hvad jeg kender til X serveren så kræver det en xorg.conf fil at fortælle om de 2 grafikkort og tilsluttede skærme
<Barnabas> ja, det er også mit gæt
<lars_t_h_> og det er langhårdet, tager meget lang tid at få helt rigtigt
<Barnabas> men bumblebee laver noget hokus pokus med noget acpi også
<Barnabas> og kan på den led køre igennem den ene gpu ud på den anden
<lars_t_h_> fx. brugte jeg fra fra november 1999 til februar 2000 til at få mit grafikkort fra dengang til at vise en gui
<Barnabas> jeg plejer ellers at være forholdsvis skrap xorg config, men den her gang er jeg sku på den
<Barnabas> skulle aldrig have købt den lenovo w520 :-)
<lars_t_h_> ^fra min første gang med Linux, 3 måneder med terminalen, så lærer man den
<uvirtbot> lars_t_h_: Error: "fra" is not a valid command.
<lars_t_h_> dumme bot
<Barnabas> hah
<Barnabas> njae der er nu sket lidt siden 2000
<lars_t_h_> heldigvis for dey
<lars_t_h_> *det
<Barnabas> smart oneliner server glx vendor string: SGI
<Barnabas> client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
<Barnabas> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<Barnabas> smart oneliner server glx vendor string: SGI
<Barnabas> client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
<Barnabas> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<Barnabas> argh
<Barnabas>  glxinfo | grep -i "opengl\|direct\|server\|client" && lspci | grep -i vga && uname -a
<ole_oz6oh> en lille test
<Barnabas> success
<Barnabas> lars_t_h, problem solved :-)
<Barnabas> der var ged i de shared libs, som Xorg fik pga nogle symlinks bumblebee havde lavet - det medførte at intel xorg driveren forsøgte at loade libglx.so fra nvidia pakken ..
<lars_t_h> ah so
<Barnabas> xorg er noget skrammel - hvorfor leder den efter libs på den led .. man burde kunne udpege dem med fuld sti på en eller anden led
<Barnabas> så xorg havde sin egen linker path
<Barnabas> men jeg synes nu stadig det er noget skrammel at vga porten sidder på nvidia kortet, det betyder at hvis jeg skal tilslutte en ekstern monitor til den lappie, så skal jeg enten have en monitor med displayport eller en displayport til hdmi dongle ..
<MikeDK> Barnabas, xorg leder vel kun efter libs det sted den blir bedt om
<Barnabas> bruger den ikke LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-12
<jarlen> Virker MSN ikke i Empathy i 11.04, eller er det bare mig der failer?
<j3llo> jarlen Hos mig virker det fint (11.04)
<j3llo> Kommer den med fejlmeddelelse ?
<jarlen> "Disconnected - No reason specified"
<jarlen> SÃ¥ ja, men ikke rigtigt noget brugbart
<j3llo> Hvad hvis du prøver med facebook eller noget ?
<jarlen> Det fungerer fint
<j3llo> Og du er self sikker på du skriver rigtig mail + pass :b ?
<jarlen> Jeg har prøvet en del forskellige
<j3llo> hvordan skal det forstås ?
<jarlen> Jeg har prøvet alle de koder det evt. kunne være, så en af dem vil have været rigtig
<j3llo> ja okay, hvis det er en hotmail, så prøv at login via www.hotmail.com :)
<jarlen> Det er det ikke
<j3llo> okay, så login via den side du har oprettet mail.. grunden til dette, er for at udelukke du ikke bruger forkert login til empathy :)
<jarlen> Der er ikke noget galt med mit login
<Ubuntubruger6> hey er der nogle der har lidt tid til at hjaelpe med installation af Ubuntu nattywhale_
<kasperd> Jeg har problemer med at konfigurere et trådløst netkort i master mode.
<kasperd> Hvis jeg bruger "iwconfig wlan0 mode Master" får jeg fejlen "Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :    SET failed on device wlan1 ; Invalid argument."
<kasperd> Jeg får den fejl på flere forskellige computere med hhv. Ubuntu og Fedora.
<kasperd> Men hvis jeg tager ældre distributioner som f.eks. Fedora Core 6, så virker kommandoen.
<kasperd> Jeg prøvede med et USB wifi netkort sådan at jeg kunne afprøve nøjagtigt samme netkort på en computer med Fedora Core 6 og en computer med Ubuntu 10.04.
<kasperd> Er der nogen som har et bud på hvad der kan være galt?
<kasperd> Jeg fandt frem til lidt dokumentation som ser ud som om det kan hjælpe mig. Men det bliver ikke i dag jeg får det testet.
<kasperd> http://www.fit-pc2.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1829
<kasperd> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/hostapd
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-13
<Ubuntubruger2> hi
<Ubuntubruger2> i REALLY need some help
<Ubuntubruger2> i need to translate this sentence to danish
<Ubuntubruger2> despite the slightly awakward ending and you trying to seduce me with that 'ooh could you apply some sun block on me?' i loved our little beach and kowing you today
<Ubuntubruger2> could someone help me?
<Ubuntubruger9> hey
<Ubuntubruger9> hej alle
<Ubuntubruger9> ?
<Simpel> pixiarvai,  er du online
<Simpel> spørgsmål, skulle have fortalt at en PVR-150, Hauppauge tv kort skulle virke her til ubuntu, nogen der ved noget
<pixiarvai> og det regner du med at jeg ved hehe
<Simpel> pixiarvai,  nej spurgte bare om du var online, lang tid siden
<pixiarvai> jeg er ved at gøre mig klar til ny uddannelse næste mandag
<Simpel> ok det bliver dejligt for dig, ja jeg prøver stadig at finde ud af det her ubuntu, men ikke meget hjælp mange steder
<Simpel> men bliver da klogere hver dag
<pixiarvai> prøv i forum
<pixiarvai> jeg mener at jeg har hørt navnet før, men om det virker kan jeg ikke huske (prøv at søge)
<Simpel> er der aktivitet mere i forum end her da
<pixiarvai> ja meget
<pixiarvai> og folk kan ikke se dine SP på irc, hvis de ikke er online samtidigt. det er fordelen ved forum
<pixiarvai> og her om sommeren er vi heller ikke mange online
<Simpel> ja rigtig, sig mig kan ikke forstå hvorfor jeg ikke kan få noget komprtibel til min thunderbird kan ikke forstå den er gammel
<Simpel> 3.1.11
<Simpel> det var da den nyeste
<pixiarvai> aner det ikke, jeg bruger det ikke
<Simpel> jeg bruger den via imap så har jeg mail både i win og her
<pixiarvai> aaahh, noget mailstyring til ff
<Simpel> nej ikke afhængig af hinanden men de samme som laver det, hvad bruger du da
<pixiarvai> gmail
<Simpel> hvis jeg henter en tar fil, hvordan installerer den
<pixiarvai> hmm, kan jeg ikke lige huske, det er mest deb man henter
<pixiarvai> måske dette virker http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=14322&p=92862&hilit=tar&sid=e540484140689483a80c7c75aea8a0a9#p92862
<Simpel> ok prøver lige tak
<Simpel> skrå streger må man slet ikke bruge hmm
<Simpel> nej jeg lavede en fejl
<Simpel> jeg får ikke lov til at sætte noget ind der
<Simpel> men den nye thunderbird hedder 5.0 jeg har den gamle 3, kan man ikke bare opdatere
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål .... er her en der lige vil hjælpe med at udpakke en .tar fil ?  ^
<Simpel> Behandler udløsere for ureadahead ...
<Simpel> ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<Simpel> den har fjernet alle mine programmer ved at hente updates og så installere thunderbird hmm
<Simpel> hvad sker der lige
<pixiarvai> hehe ... du piller vist lidt rigeligt
<Simpel> sudo apt-get update
<Simpel> sudo aptitude install mozilla-thunderbird
<Simpel> er det at pille
<pixiarvai> næææ, har du hentet aptitude først ?
<Simpel> ja den er lang tid siden jeg hentede men så bare hvordan jeg skulle opgradere
<Simpel> har jeg lavet noget galt
<Simpel> skal lige hente min kone, kommer om 15 min ca
<pixiarvai> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  vil opdatere og opgradere
<Simpel> så bedst jeg ligger en backup på plads, altså fra windows acronis, har åbenbart fukket up
<pixiarvai> hvorfor acronis ? , er det ikke kun win den tager backup på ?
<Simpel> jo men tager backup af alle partioner også linux
<Simpel> men skal lige hente konen
<pixiarvai> på min nye bruger jeg kun "Asus recovery" , ubuntu sætter jeg op ved script
<Simpel> er tilbage, jeg forstår slet ikke hvad du siger?
<pixiarvai> at jeg ikke bruger acronis el. lign. på ubuntu
<Simpel> ok men jeg kører stadig win og ubuntu dual boot endnu, skal først være meget mere med her, så bruger jeg virtuel box til afvikling af visse windows programmer jeg ikke kan køre her
<Simpel> hvad er det asus recovery
<Simpel> kan jeg ikke ligesågodt køre en backup da jeg har lavet det lort
<Simpel> nå men det gør jeg lige kommer tilbage
<pixiarvai> asus recovery er det standardprogram til backup, som er med på den nye asus jeg har købt ....... jeg bruger sådan set ikke backupprogrammer, da jeg kører med en blanding mellem Dropbox og manuel backup
<Simpel> ved desværre ikke nok om backher endnu, men ligger lige på plads
<Simpel> spørgsmål, kan det godt passe at aplitude laver lort hvis man opdaterer derfra
<Simpel> pixiarvai, online
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  har aldrig været ude for det i min ubuntu 10.10 og heller ikke i 11.04
<Simpel> ole_oz7t,  og men fjerner ihvertfald min local server jeg har installeret mener den hedder lamp
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  ja men der kan ofte ske et eller andet. Det kan ikke undre mig
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,   en af mine venner havde besvær med VLC der gik til papirkurv
<Simpel> ole_oz7t,  jeg prøver virkelig at forstå dette, men jeg lavede ihvertfald en kommendo der havde med aplitude at gøre noget med at update, og der fjerenede den en masse
<Simpel> ole_oz7t,  men har nu fået opdateret min thunderbird til nyeste, men plugins er ikke kompetibel stadig
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  på mig virker linux ubuntu ofte på en måde der siger mig at alt ikke er genntestet specielt da jeg for hurtigt opdaterede til 11.04. Nu nogle måneder efter er der ikke noget galt, men den kritik den fik i starten siger mig da noget
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  til gengæld har linux den fordel at der blandt vennerne er umådelig god hjælp at få
<Simpel> ole_oz7t,  ja jeg må indrømme jeg først er på prøve stadiet på ubuntu, kører dual med win 7, men har virkelig lysten til det, kan forresten se du er 2m mand, jeg er oz5ufr har ligget stille en god stykke tid
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  Jeg kører som den eneste radioamatør i danmark et program der hedder svxlink  http://svxlink.de  og det fik jeg masser af hjælp med fra tyskland
<Simpel> ole_oz7t,  nå havde slet ikke set det var dig ole ha ha
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  aha så skulle du prøve svxlink som jeg har kørt meget meget længe. Dog som jeg siger, som den ENESTE i danmark
<Simpel> ole_oz7t,  har jeg da prøvet for år siden, vi snakkede også sammen der
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  ja overraskelsernes tid er ikke forbi  det er oz6oh
<ole_oz7t> min svxlink har kørt i flere år uden nedgang
<Simpel> kan du ikke huske vi snakked e over der
<Simpel> der er flere år siden
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  jo men at det var dig her skænkede jeg ikke en tank. Min svx kører ikke lige nu grundet en meget kraftig GNIST der åd 5 meter af mit gode sorte kabel
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  husk jeg er over 75 så grøden virker langsomt oppe der
<Simpel> ole_oz7t,  ja vi snakkede en del sammen dengang, du gik også rundt ude i haven det er nok 4 /5 år siden nu
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  ok men kun dit call siger mig noget jo og så kører du jo din hjemmeside
<Simpel> ole_oz7t,  ja har du set siden jeg har fået den lavet om www.oz5ufr.dk
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  jeg lader mit nicknavn vise to ting navn og call
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  jo jeg har været derinde
<Simpel> ole_oz7t,  godt så, men er der nogen at snakke med der på det link værk
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  jeg går og venter på tårnvejr så jeg kan komme 24 meter op og reparere. Kablet er lavet men tværliggeren er endnu ikke på
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  masses, men om du taler tysk ved jeg ikke. Det er specielt dem jeg taler med
<Simpel> ole_oz7t,  nej jeg tænkte på svxlink
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  ja og det er osse de jeg tænkte på
<Simpel> ole_oz7t,  var det ikke via pc?
<ole_oz7t> Frresten sidder jeg og kører med min xppro jeg skifter lige
<ole_oz6oh> Simpel,  så hedder jeg noget du kender
<ole_oz6oh> Simpel,  det er min ubuntu 10.10
<Simpel> ole_oz6oh,  ok var det svxlink ikke via pc
<ole_oz6oh> Simpel,  nej fra min vogn
<ole_oz6oh> Simpel,  det kører fremragende
<Simpel> ole_oz6oh,  hvad var så det på pc?
<ole_oz6oh> Simpel,  der var jeg først igang med min xppro og skiftede til 10.10 du ser jeg er begge steder
<Simpel> ole_oz6oh,  vent lige
<ole_oz6oh> Simpel,  ok
<ole_oz6oh> Simpel,  min svx er ikke i gang lige nu
<ole_oz6oh> Simpel,  kik på http://212.242.163.129:8080 så vinker jeg
<ole_oz6oh> Simpel,   smart ik'
<ole_oz6oh> Simpel,  man kan chatte og kikke billeder på xchat hi hi
<ole_oz6oh> Futte,  skulle hedde flemming
<ole_oz6oh> Futte,  men det ser man forresten osse når du dukker op
<ole_oz6oh> Simpel,  kunne du se mig ?
<Futte> ole_oz6oh . det gør jeg også
<Simpel> ole_oz6oh,  jeg er nødt til at gå til maden, men dette har vidst ikke meget med ubuntu at gøre, men vi snakkeds
<ole_oz6oh> Simpel,  ok velbekomme
<ole_oz6oh> ALLE  søger efter lidt hjælp vedrørende glad eller GTK
<ole_oz6oh> GLAD= glade
<ole_oz6oh> ALLE Jeg har fået hello world på grafik, men vil gerne videre i programmeringen
<ole_oz6oh> ubuntu-dk skulle da indehoæde mange dygtige programmører ??
<ole_oz6oh> eller osse holder de lørdagsfri ?
<Simpel> ole_oz6oh,
<Simpel> ole_oz6oh,
<Simpel>  ole_oz6oh  er du stadig med
<Simpel> spørgsmål, har denne install, men virker ikke http://svxlink.sourceforge.net/install-ubuntu804.php
<Simpel> det går med hentning o.s.v men install niks
<Simpel> men har jeg filen fysisk ved jeg heller ikke hvordan man installerer en tar fil har googlet men kun hvordan med pakker i ubuntu
<Simpel> uffe@uffe-desktop:/media/Linux/svxlink-090426$
<Simpel> hvordan installerer jeg så det software inden i den mappe, jeg har snart googlet mig død
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål Hej, jeg har en Lenovo S10-2 som jeg har fået udleveret af skolen, og jeg ved ikke hvilken Ubuntu Distro jeg skal smække på den, det skal helst kunne køre gennem wubi da vi ikke må lave om på harddisk partitioner :/ Så hvilken vil i sige er bedst ?
<mads-> Ubuntubruger9, wubi kører ikke ubuntu, det hjælper bare installationen fra windows.
<ole_oz7t> Simpel, hent det på www.svxlink.de   og følg de tyske anvininger
<ole_oz7t> Simpel, det gjorde jeg og efter lidt mas virkede det
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  den udgave du vil have findes ikke mere
<ole_oz7t> Simpel, se www.olehasselbalch.dk
<ole_oz7t> Simpel, gå på google og skriv tar.gz
<Simpel> ole_oz7t,  har prøvet men som den guide passer den ikke
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  jeg har da sat hele min svxlink op efter den hjemmeside
<Simpel> ole_oz7t,  ja jeg fandt den som en . deb fil
<Simpel> på den tyske side
<ole_oz7t> Simpel, måske er der i mellemtiden kommet ændringer det kan jeg ikke lige se
<Simpel> prøver at installere
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  ja det er rigtigt den er der som deb men pas på chechsum  der skal muligvis laves en ekstra fil hvor man lægger resten ind. Det er svært at forlare her
<Simpel> ole_oz7t,  nej den kan ikke installere filen
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  jeg har da brugt den deb og installeret men du skal læse nøje hvad han skriver
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  som sagt det er svært at forklare her men kik også lige på www.olehasselbalch.dk
<Simpel> ole_oz7t,  har installeret den
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  ok fint
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  men der er noget med en md5 rutine man skal vogte sig med
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  den debfil du får er kun starten
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  det er een af grundene til at så få kan få det til at køre
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  men som sagt min hjemmeside bringer dig på sporet
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  der er også to andre filer der skal skrives oplysninger i
<ole_oz7t> sim dine koordinater SKAL passe
<Simpel> er du på skype
<ole_oz7t> Simpel,  ja som olebole1252
<Simpel> har dig men er du online
<ole_oz7t> jeps
<Simpel> nej ikke her
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål : er her en der ved hvordan man deaktivere "asus express gate cloud" ?
<pixiarvai> skidtet ligger åbentbart i en form for flash, for det hjælper ikke at kigge i MBR
<pixiarvai> er løst
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-14
<Ubuntubruger0> hej, jeg har instaleret ubuntu på min asus eee en gang før, men vil nu have en nyere version 11.04, jeg har bootet ( eller hvad det nu hedder ) over på en usbstik med startup disk creator.. Når jeg så starter den lille eee op, og trykker på TAP knappen og prøver åbne USB drevet, loader den nogle ting og skriver derefter følgende :" SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian-2008-07-15 EBIOS Copyright ( C) 1994-2008 H. Peter Anvin     Un
<Ubuntubruger0> hej, jeg har instaleret ubuntu på min asus eee en gang før, men vil nu have en nyere version 11.04, jeg har bootet ( eller hvad det nu hedder ) over på en usbstik med startup disk creator.. Når jeg så starter den lille eee op, og trykker på TAP knappen og prøver åbne USB drevet, loader den nogle ting og skriver derefter følgende :" SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian-2008-07-15 EBIOS Copyright ( C) 1994-2008 H. Peter Anvin     Un
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger0, du behøver ikke at skrive det flere gange, det gør ikke at hjælpen kommer hurtigere, du må væbne dig med tålmodighed hvis du vil ha hjælp på denne tid af natten
<Ubuntubruger0> jep min fejl, anede ikke lige hvordan det fungerede ;)
<MikeDK> helt iorden
<pixiarvai> asus Eee er det enten ESC eller F2 du skal bruge
<pixiarvai> bootmenu og bios
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger0, ^
<Ubuntubruger0> det har jeg lige prøvet med får bare samme meddelse.. der står boot:_ og så venter den på jeg skal give den en kommando, men intet virker :(
<MikeDK> aaah
<MikeDK> prøv at skrive kommandoen live
<MikeDK> altså..
<Ubuntubruger0> bare l"live"
<MikeDK> live
<MikeDK> og tryk enter
<Ubuntubruger0> Could not find kernel image: live    Boot: _   siger den bare
<MikeDK> så prøv install
<MikeDK> altså
<MikeDK> install
<MikeDK> og tryk enter
<MikeDK> KAN være den booter som alternate
<MikeDK> så ska du bare følge guiden
<MikeDK> du vælger med space/mellemrumstasten og navigere med piletasterne
<Ubuntubruger0> nu siger den fandeme loading! fordælen, det kan jo ende med noget godt! ;) haha
<MikeDK> og nogle steder kan man osse bare bruge enter
<MikeDK> super
<MikeDK> så kunne jeg jo hjælpe alligevel :-)
<pixiarvai> hmmm, på den Eee jeg engang installerede på, smed jeg bare sticket ind og brugte ESC til bootmenu
<pixiarvai> samme med acer one
<MikeDK> pixiarvai, ja men nogle gange kan man godt komme ud for at den ikke vil boote en liveiso
<pixiarvai> ok
<Ubuntubruger0> This kernel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detected an i686 CPU.      Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.....  hvad satan gør jeg nu haha
<MikeDK> og så står den kun og venter på kommando, ligesom med de gamle udgivelser af ubuntu
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger0, aah så har du hentet den forkerte iso
<MikeDK> 2 sek finder lige link til dig
<Ubuntubruger0> for dælen..
<pixiarvai> du skal starte forfra, du har en 64 bit på sticket, og kan kun kører 32 bit
<Ubuntubruger0> tak!
<MikeDK> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<pixiarvai> øv, du var hurtigere lol
<MikeDK> hehe
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger0, ^
<pixiarvai> og nu vi er igang ..... bruger du win el. ubuntu til at oprette det usb-stick ?
<Ubuntubruger0> arrh jeg tror  der er gået lidt ged i den der så haha..  synes ellers jeg havde sat den til 32 bit... nå men sådan er det jo, i skal stadig have tak for hjælpen! :)
<MikeDK> og så hiver du bare den ud på usbstikket ligesom du har gjort med den der du har nu
<Ubuntubruger0> så alt udover ISO filen var rigtig gjort ;)
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger0, var så lidt, altid godt når vi kan hjælpe jo :-)
<MikeDK> præcis
<Ubuntubruger0> magter ikke vente 33 min... det surt at bo på landet med lidt halv langsomt net..
<pixiarvai> gem dette link .... der er beskrevet hvordan du bør lave det usb-stick, både i win og på ubuntu http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=97&Itemid=99#29
<MikeDK> aah, ja, men så kopier linket og gem det, så kan du ordne det i morgen, eller lade den hente nu, så den er hentet til du skal igang med den
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg venter bare til det er hentet færdigt, jeg må bare se en film eller vække damen ( selvom hun nok bliver utilfreds med det ) ;)
<MikeDK> hehe
<pixiarvai> :D
<Ubuntubruger0> hvad roder i i fortiden/her midt om natten? undskyld jeg spørger :)
<pixiarvai> sætter min nye asus op
<MikeDK> sidder og sumper og overvejer at finde dynen efter en lang dag med fødseldag hos min søster
<pixiarvai> jeg havde en del problemer med at slippe af med "asus express gate cloud"
<Ubuntubruger0> årh ja dynen trækker også lidt her... men ja det nu meget sjovt at forsøge sig med sådan noget computer noget her.. til hverdag handler det jo bare om biler hehe
<Ubuntubruger0> ps. jeg har næsten ingen forstand på det med computere :D
<pixiarvai> nåå hvad... man skal jo starte et sted
<MikeDK> okay, så er det da bare om at lære lidt af det :-)
<Ubuntubruger0> nemlig.. kan det egentlig lade sig gøre at kører et mac styresystem over på en asus? :)
<pixiarvai> aner det ikke .... jeg har kun kørt med ubuntu de sidste 3½ år, det er kun pga ny uddannelse at jeg har lavet en dual med W7
<Ubuntubruger0> hmm okay.. kunne ellers være dejligt, det mac er så dejlig enkelt :)     kan man kører windows spil osv på ubuntu?  :)
<pixiarvai> kommer an på hvilket det er (det er ikke alle der virker), metoden er denne http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=85&Itemid=91
<Ubuntubruger0> okay tak for link igen igen! :)
<pixiarvai> så lidt
<Ubuntubruger0> er der nogle af jer der har forstand på Hp pavilion computerene egnetlig?
<pixiarvai> jeg har en hp
<pixiarvai> HP Pavilion A6541 fra 2008
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger0, hvilken model er det?
<Ubuntubruger0> det fordi min pavilion dv2000 ikke gider starte op mere, den har gjort det før, men det lykkedes mig at få liv i den på en eller anden mystisk måde... Men når jeg trykker på start knappen, lyser knapperne der skal lyse, man kan hører den kører indeni. Men wupti så siger den 3 bip lyde og så gør den bare ingenting.. :(
<Ubuntubruger0> skærmen er helt sort heletiden, har pustet støv osv osv ud af den, men ja..
<MikeDK> lyder som noget mere seriøst, når der kommer 3 biplyde
<MikeDK> KAN måske godt være skærmen eller grafikkortet der er røget
<MikeDK> det gjorde min DV9000 efter ca. 1 år, så skiftede de hele bundkortet på den, på garantien
<pixiarvai> jeg skal vide hvilken bios der er præcist .... men et eksempel er her http://www.winhelp.dk/95a10.htm
<pixiarvai>  3        Fejl i de første 64 Kb RAM.
<Ubuntubruger0> første gang den gjorde det røg den til reklamation, og der fik den ny harddisk eller noget. en måned efter ( da der ikke var mere garanti selvfølgelig) gjorde den det samme, men en dag startede den alligevel op da jeg for sjov trykkede start... men nu den HELT DØD haha :p
<pixiarvai>  Kan også være fejl på grafikkort
<MikeDK> pixiarvai, ja, men hovedsagligt er det nok grafikkort eller skærm der enten er gået sig en tur eller osse har en fejl som kun kan rettes hos en fagmand
<pixiarvai> ahhh, jeg har da skiftet kort før
<pixiarvai> ;)
<MikeDK> kort?
<MikeDK> bundkort ?
<pixiarvai> grafikkort
<MikeDK> på en laptop?
<MikeDK> tror jeg ikke du har
<pixiarvai> nej
<Ubuntubruger0> (Et LANGT bip efterfulgt af korte bip)  Antal bip    Betydning     3        Fejl i Conventional og extended test << det lige det den gør.. det lyder ikke godt med alle de fine ord på engelsk..
<MikeDK> en dv2000 er en 12"
<pixiarvai> åhhhh .. jeg googlede den ikke
<MikeDK> pixiarvai, gjorde jeg så heller ikke, men kender modellen
<pixiarvai> Konventionelle og udvidet test    ....... aner ikke lige mere
<MikeDK> DV2-xxxx eller DV2000 er 12"'ers
<Ubuntubruger0> pixiarvai, men det lyder bestem ikke godt i mine øre :D
<MikeDK> http://www.technick.net/public/code/cp_dpage.php?aiocp_dp=guide_beep_codes
<pixiarvai> nej, det er aldrig godt når bios forsøger at "snakke" til en
<pixiarvai> MikeDK,  skal vi satse på en brændt grafikkort ?
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger0, hvor mange korte bip er der efter det første lange?
<MikeDK> pixiarvai, ja tror det
<Ubuntubruger0> den siger et langt biiiip efterfulgt at to korte bip bip'ere :)
<pixiarvai> det bedste ville være at finde ud af hvilken bios der er i den
<MikeDK> så er det sådan en fejl her :DMA page register test failed (POST 18)
<Ubuntubruger0> pixiarvai, hvordan finder jeg ud af det? når den jo er helt død.. :p
<pixiarvai> google løs hehehe
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg googler jeg googler :D
<MikeDK> kan osse være sådan en fejl her Failure in video system: a checksum error was encountered in video BIOS ROM, or a horizontal retrace failure has been encountered
<pixiarvai> måske er det i nr 3 indlæg her http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-systems-and/Windows-7-Drivers-BIOS-for-DV2000-Laptops/td-p/164835
<pixiarvai> BIOS Version/Date Hewlett-Packard F.3B, 4/25/2008
<pixiarvai> SMBIOS Version 2.4
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg kan huske det der Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Version 6.1.7600 Build 7600  hvis det kan bruges til noget :)
<pixiarvai> det er OS
<MikeDK> mener det er phoenix bios så
<Ubuntubruger0> det må blive en snak mellem jer, jeg aner ikke hvad i snakker om. men prøver følge med indtil forhåbentlig kan se et svar hehe :)
<MikeDK> LOL HP doesn't realize that I need to check Facebook while my professors lecture -_-
<MikeDK> i en af kommentarene :-)
<MikeDK> siger lidt om ungdommen disciplin nu til dags
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg forstod det ikke helt :)
<MikeDK> den side her ser faktisk god ud til hjælp med sådan noget http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger0, hvilken forstod du ikke?
<Ubuntubruger0> den med: LOL HP doesn't realize that I need to check Facebook while my professors lecture -_-             Men det sku ligemeget ;)
<Ubuntubruger0> den ser faktisk ret fornuftig ude den side du lige linkede til mikeDK!
<MikeDK> ja den kommentar, kom fra en der åbenbart ikke gider at høre efter sine lærere i skolen
<MikeDK> og bruger tiden til at være på facebook i timerne
<ole_oz6oh> goddag alle
<wangerin> Davs ole_oz6oh - med forsinkelse ;-)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-07
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål nogen der kender til et problem med at xdg-open åbner med links i Chrome browser når der i foretrukne programmer er valgt firefox
<lars_t_h> dvs links burde åbnes med FF
<lars_t_h> brb rebooter, nvidia device driver opdateret
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål : er her en der ved lidt om Nordea's netbank? .. jeg vil gerne vide hvor hurtigt systemet sender sms, når kontoen er under det forudbestemte beløb (jeg har flyttet nok til at den er under grænsen nu, men ikke fået sms om det)
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej jeg har for 3 uger siden hentet en linus som jeg kørte fra min usb, jeg kan ikke huske hvad den hed men med den kunne jeg boote kærstens pc og få adgang til hendes harddisk. jeg har prøvet 4-5 forskellige i dag uden held.
<Ubuntubruger3> lige nu kører jeg DSL og kan ikke se andet end H drevet som er min USB
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-08
<Ubuntubruger5> Halløj herinde :-) Jeg tænkte på om der er nogen som har forstand på Grub og multi-boot?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-09
<maxjezy> någon som bor i köpenhamn här?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-10
<[dmp]> maxjezy: Ja. Vi er en del fra københavn-området.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-11
<cgtdk>  /part
<Ubuntubruger8> god aften, linux experter.
#ubuntu-dk 2013-08-05
<kasperd> ?spørgsmål Hvordan ryder man op i gamle kerner på Ubuntu 12.04?
<kasperd> Ups, jeg menter på Ubuntu 10.04.
<kasperd> PÃ¥ Ubuntu 12.04 kan jeg bruge "apt-get autoremove" til at fjerne gamle kerner.
<kasperd> Men det virker ikke på 10.04.
<kasperd> Jeg har nu et Ubuntu 10.04 system der ikke kan opgradres til nyeste kerne fordi /boot er fyldt op.
<Nebulus> Er det ikke noget med, at man kan fjerne -image og -headers pakkerne som er ældre end den nuværende uname -r
<kasperd> Det ville jeg forvente at "apt-get autoremove" gjorde for mig.
<kasperd> Er det meningen at jeg manuelt skal slette hver af de gamle versioner?
<Nebulus> autoremove sletter vel kun gamle versioner af programmer. Kernen fungerer vist lidt anderledes - man kan jo (som du har) beholde gamle kerner til… øhhm… at fylde disken op :)
<kasperd> PÃ¥ 12.04 sletter autoremove de gamle kerner.
<jarlen> Jeg har før slettet det gamle kernepakker med success
<kasperd> Jeg kan bare ikke få det til at virke på 10.04.
<Nebulus> følgende er et alias man får med til oh-my-zsh. har aldrig prøvet det så det er på eget ansvar.
<Nebulus> # Remove ALL kernel images and headers EXCEPT the one in use
<Nebulus>     alias kclean='sudo aptitude remove -P ?and(~i~nlinux-(ima|hea) \
<Nebulus>         ?not(~n`uname -r`))'
<kasperd> Jeg vil nu egentlig foretrække at beholde både den nuværende og den som jeg kørte med før sidste genstart.
<kasperd> Jeg er bare ikke helt sikker på hvilken jeg kørte med før sidste genstart.
<Nebulus> gør det jo lidt svært :-/
<Nebulus> du kan måske kigge på nogle tidsstempler og udelukke dem der er meget gamle?
<jarlen> Hvor mange har du installeret?
<jarlen> Hvis du efterlader 2 eller 3 bør du være safe
<kasperd> Jeg havde 10
<jarlen> altså inkl. den du bruger
<kasperd> Jeg har lige prøvet at slette den ældste manuelt.
<kasperd> Det så ud til at virke.
<jarlen> Som sagt har det før virket fint for mig at smide de ældre kernepakker ud
<kasperd> Jeg bemærkede nogle DKMS beskeder under sletning af den gamle kerne.
<kasperd> Det fik mig til at spekulere på om DKMS kan få autoremove til at tro at de gamle kerner ikke kan slettes.
<kasperd> Jeg kan selvfølgelig bruge "zcat -f /var/log/messages* | grep 'Linux version'" til at finde ud af hvilken kerne jeg kørte før sidste genstart.
<kasperd> Det havde bare været nemmere, hvis der havde været årstal i logfilerne ;-)
#ubuntu-dk 2013-08-08
<peterweissdk> ?spørgsmål Ang. Shutdown command: Kan man slå de warning messages fra der kommer hver minut når man har kaldt shutdown med en tidsangivelse, ex., shutdown -h 60
#ubuntu-dk 2013-08-10
<Ubuntubruger7> Er ved at skrive opgave hvor jeg skal sammenligne Windows 7 og Ubuntu 12.04, jeg skal skrive om hastigheden (hvor hurtig opstart) (hvor hurtigt arbejder systemet) er der nogle gode steder at læse om det, Kender desværre ikke meget til Ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål Er ved at skrive opgave hvor jeg skal sammenligne Windows 7 og Ubuntu 12.04, jeg skal skrive om hastigheden (hvor hurtig opstart) (hvor hurtigt arbejder systemet) er der nogle gode steder at læse om det, Kender desværre ikke meget til Ubuntu?
<askhl> Ubuntubruger7: ofte er der ydelsessammenligninger i forskellige computerblade.  Det er dog mange år siden jeg har læst sådan nogle.  (Jeg bliver desværre nødt til at gå.  Held og lykke)
<askhl> jeg ville begynde med google
#ubuntu-dk 2014-08-06
<CybergeekDK> Nogen af jer der har problemer med libreoffice 4.3 på ubuntu 14 ?
<CybergeekDK> eller det er libreoffice 4.2.62
<CybergeekDK>  loading component library failed: file:///usr/lib/libreoffice/program/../program/libswlo.so. får jeg af fejl når jeg vil åbne writter
<CybergeekDK> ah nevermind fik liv i lortet
<jarlen> Ubuntu 14 er ikke et versionsnummer
<rlindsgaard> udsagnet er vel stadig entydigt :P
<jarlen> Jeg er let at forvirre ;-)
#ubuntu-dk 2015-08-09
<Dorfen> /?
#ubuntu-dk 2017-08-11
<Pro9x> Hej er der en der vil hjælpe mig 2 min
